# SURABAYA | Marvell City | Mixed Use | 40 fl | 16 fl | 12 fl | U/C | 3 x 40 fl | U/C



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*Marvell City, Surabaya, East Java, Indonesia*






























sbyctzn said:


> sumber jawapos hari ini





B738 said:


> ^^
> 
> ( source: Jawa Pos, 5 Juli 2012 )


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

*latest update*

marketing office




richgun17 said:


>


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

and here's the old renderings (pre 1998 crisis)...




























and then to this...




























http://www.ong-ong.com/portfolio_detail.php?id=368

and the lastest rendering is on the first post :cheers:


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

eurico said:


>


WOW, fortunately these didn't get built, they look terrifying uke:
The new design is a LOT better, I like it


----------



## sbyctzn (Apr 22, 2008)

great project! thx eurico...


----------



## PoetraDaerah (Jul 4, 2010)

nice project, surabaya,s moving forward (okay)


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

*July 20*


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*progres February 16th, 2013*


nidjiholic said:


> 16-02-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*April 7th, 2013

*


detta.priyandika said:


> Lama yaa :lol:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*progres May 19th, 2013

*


nidjiholic said:


> 19-05-2013
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update june 2013 



nidjiholic said:


> 23-06-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update july 2013



nidjiholic said:


> 18-07-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update august 2013



nidjiholic said:


> *22-08-2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update september 2013



nidjiholic said:


> 15-09-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update october 2013



nidjiholic said:


> 13-10-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update november 2013



nidjiholic said:


> 03-11-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update december 2013 :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> 01-12-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update 22 december 2013 :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> 22-12-2013


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

update 27 december 2013 :apple:



nidjiholic said:


> *27-12-2013*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

double post


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest Update :apple:

*


ray_sby said:


> ^^ nih dari websitenya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eurico (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ one of the biggest development area at Surabaya, it's very nice to see the update of this project kay:


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update 

*


nidjiholic said:


> 29-03-2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latest update :apple:

*


nidjiholic said:


> *15-04-2014*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Latets update :apple:

*


richgun17 said:


>


----------



## ray_sby (Sep 25, 2012)

*Update :apple:*


nidjiholic said:


>


----------



## cak cuk (Apr 1, 2014)

* SURABAYA | Marvell City | Mixed Use | 36 Fl, 16 Fl, 12 Fl - U/C | 3 x 36 Fl - Plan *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=281491&page=37












archiholic said:


>





archiholic said:


>


----------

